# Fauber Hangers & Cranksets - 1903 catalog page



## Gary Mc (Oct 31, 2013)

Fauber Hangers & Cranksets - 1903 catalog page from The E.H. Hall Company, Rochester NY, catalog.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2013)

..awesome!   more please....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 31, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ..awesome!   more please....




This catalog is 80 pages that would have you drooling!!!!!!!!!  I may try to post the whole thing at sometime.  Amazing items.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2013)

Very cool info. Thanks for posting.


----------

